# Outcast Speckhead Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o:wrapblock><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_s1026 style="MARGIN-TOP: -43.2pt; Z-INDEX: 1; LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: 126pt; WIDTH: 189.65pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 81.6pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" type="#_x0000_t75" o:allowincell="f"><v:imagedata o:title="logo" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\THOMAS~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.png"></v:imagedata><?xml:namespace prefix = w ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:word" /><w:wrap type="topAndBottom"></w:wrap></v:shape></o:wrapblock><BR style="mso-ignore: vglayout" clear=all><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">19<SUP>th</SUP> ANNUAL<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t161 path="m,[email protected],[email protected],21600,m,[email protected],[email protected],21600,21600e" o:spt="161" coordsize="21600,21600" adj="4050"><v:formulas><v:f eqn="prod #0 4 3"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 21600 0 @0"></v:f><v:f eqn="val #0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 21600 0 #0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="custom" o:connectangles="270,180,90,0" o:connectlocs="10800,@2;0,10800;10800,@3;21600,10800" textpathok="t"></vath><v:textpath xscale="t" fitshape="t" on="t"></v:textpath><v:handles><v:h yrange="0,8100" position="center,#0"></v:h></v:handles><o:lock v:ext="edit" shapetype="t" text="t"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_s1027 style="MARGIN-TOP: 22.7pt; Z-INDEX: 2; LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-LEFT: -61.2pt; WIDTH: 545.25pt; POSITION: absolute; HEIGHT: 74.95pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" type="#_x0000_t161" o:allowincell="f" adj="5665" fillcolor="black"><v:shadow color="#868686"></v:shadow><v:textpath style="FONT-SIZE: 40pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Impact'; v-text-kern: t" xscale="f" string="OUTCAST SPECKHEAD TOURNAMENT" fitpath="t" trim="t"></v:textpath></v:shape><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><BR style="mso-ignore: vglayout" clear=all><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">ELIGIBLE SPECIES: SPECKLED TROUT and SHEEPSHEAD</H1><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">DATES and TIMES:<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time w:st="on" Minute="0" Hour="6"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">6:00 a.m.</st1:time><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"> MARCH 1 thru <st1:time w:st="on" Minute="0" Hour="19">7:00 p.m.</st1:time> MARCH 31<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">WEIGH SCALES: OUTCAST BAIT and TACKLE<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o><H2 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_All FISH MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD & REEL_</H2><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><H3 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">ONE PRIZE PER ENTRY</H3><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">ENTRY FEE: $25.00 PER PERSON[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"> <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o>[/B]<H4 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">_CASH AWARDS_</H4><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black">_GUARANTEED!!!<o></o>_[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o>[/I][/B]<H5 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=left><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">SPECKLED TROUT SHEEPSHEAD<o></o></H5><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black">1<SUP>st</SUP> PRIZE???.$250.00 1<SUP>st</SUP> PRIZE???.$250.00<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black">2<SUP>nd</SUP>PRIZE???.$150.00 2<SUP>nd</SUP>PRIZE???.$150.00<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black">3<SUP>rd</SUP>PRIZE???..$100.00 3<SUP>rd</SUP>PRIZE???..$100.00<o></o>[/B]<H6><o></o></H6><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt"><o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoHeading7 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*WINNERS MAY CLAIM THEIR CHECKS ON OR AFTER APRIL 1, 2009*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; mso-bidi-font-size: 10.0pt">*<o></o>*


----------

